# The Wild Side Offers New Catalog Supplement



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The Wild Side, your one-stop place for high-quality art stock transfers, is constantly adding new designs to its 30-plus categories. Always striving to stay on the edge of current trends, the company has recently released a supplement to its main catalog showcasing some of the latest new designs. 

This 24-page full-color brochure features new designs for Day of the Dead, Vintage Dog Breed patches, pet adoption/shelter, designs for gun lovers, hotrods, skulls, biker, and tons of new rhinestone transfers in a variety of genres. 

To download a free pdf version, go to Wild Side Heat Transfers | PDF Files . Choose “2014 Supplement 2.”
To receive a printed version via mail, it costs $10, which is entirely refunded on the first order. To order the supplement, call (881) 837-5000; (800) 421-3130; fax: (818) 365-6667; [email protected] Side.com.

The Wild Side offers more than 7,000 stock designs and inventories more than 10 million transfers, so no matter what your need, you’ll find it at The Wild Side. Check out the full collection at www.theWild Side.com.

The Wild Side, a GroupeSTAHL company, offers stock heat transfers in 30 categories as well as rhinestone motifs, sequin motifs, mixed media motifs, large biker patches, and loose rhinestones. Accessories include heat presses, foil, transfer paper, and reusable cover sheets. Custom designs also are available.


----------

